# Ointment to prevent from licking wounds...



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Several years ago, ond of our goldens kept licking a spot on his front leg until all of the hair was rubbed off. It wasn't a hotspot as we know it--just loss of hair. We surmise that it may have been due to some separation anxiety, etc. The Vet at the time gave us a tube of goop called something like "Band-Off"--that you smeared around the edge of the wound. It was bad tasting so the dog would, hopefully, not lick the wound. It worked extremely well.

The same golden has the same type 'wound' again--although it's now starting to disappear. We tried to get more of that ointment--but were told that it's no longer manufactured--and there is no known substitute.

Is there a similar ointment out there? If not, is there an alternative to the ointment that we could use? We'd prefer something organic--but since our dog has a severe heart condition--it can't be too 'extreme' a substance.

SJ


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm looking at my "bitter end" bottle, a topical to spray on anything the dogs chews to prohibit chewing, and it says you can apply directly on the dog. Another brand name is "bitter apple". Lucky was really chewing his feet for a time and I wish I had thought about using this.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

It does say to not spray directly on open wounds, but to spray on the bandage.


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

*Lotsa Lickin*

This doesn't really help for an organic solution... but when I had licking problems with Zulu and got absolutely fed up waiting for a vet appt I went out and bought a product by PetGold called "Itch Relief for Dogs, Cats, and Horses." It was just at Petco. It was nice because Zulu wouldn't touch the area for over a week after I sprayed him. I only used it once or twice before we got the underlying issue (food allergies) cleared up. But I used it again after his neuter so that I didn't have to worry about him licking his surgery area excessively. I got some on my fingers that time and my little terrier came up to lick my hand and he got one lick and backed away. 

This is what the back says it has in it...
Lidocaine- anesthetic
Aloe Vera & Allantoin- to soothe
Benzalkonium Chloride- antiseptic
Glycerin- A humectant to moisturize
Denatonium Benzoate- Non-toxic bittering agent

Maybe you could search for a product with that bittering agent? I know it's very effective with my dogs. And no one's had problems with it. Good luck finding something to work with your dog!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Cool!

Thanks a lot for the suggestions--and for being so thorough in giving me the information!

Atticus and Jordie thank you all very much! 

Scott and David, too


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Have you tried Gold Bond Medicated Powder? Just don't let them lick the powder off. Wrap an elastic bandage on the area until the itching (or whatever) is gone.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm glad you brought it up!!!! I put a kid's sock on Lucky's foot when he was chewing it to shreds once. He stopped chewing and left the sock alone. Unbelievable. He was almost relieved to have it on there. Unfortunately it slipped off after a while and I didn't have a thought on alturnatives. So this info is helpful


----------

